# Waiting for your prompt reply



## littlemori

How can you say "Waiting for your prompt reply" in Korean?
Think you in avance.


----------



## April821

빠른 답변 요망합니다.


----------



## alohaoe

빠른 답장을 바랍니다. (답장: email, text, papers, fax, formal forms... 장=paper, page, chapter)
신속히 답변해 주시기 바랍니다. (답변: any form of answer. May include speaking, attending in person, showing up, calling up, texting, etc. broader meaning than 답장)
빠른 답변 기다리겠습니다.


----------

